# blows circuit immediately



## 06coopers (Jun 29, 2014)

cleaned out my basement today and in the corner if found my dads old Sears compressor. its model number 919.174310, 1hp, twin cylinder, 12 gallon. It was put in the corner years ago because it was immediatly blow the circuit breaker for the outlet. at the time we didnt have to time or patience to look at it.

Pulling it out today, i oiled it, checked the wire and it looks food. i opened the drain at the bottom and a muddy brown liquid came out, it seems like alot, but i only let a little come out, ill fully drain it in the morning.

But where should i start as far as finding the issue, could it be the crud thats in the tank? i want to atleast get it running, and maybe restore it for my dad. he used to work for a body shop as a painter, he bought it his senior year of highschool, i think he'd like to see it in good condition again


----------



## CompressorPros.com (Jun 27, 2014)

If this is a belt drive compressor, take the belts off and see if the compressor will turn. There will be some resistance, but you should be able to turn it fairly easily. If the pump turns, it may be an issue with the motor.


----------

